# Our new cat is being bullied - help!



## sazza1970 (May 8, 2008)

Hi everyone

Would be great if anyone could help with the following problem. Our neutered one year old male has been with us for a couple of months now. He is settling in really well, confidence is high, seems happy. But next door's female (spayed) is really aggressive towards him. When we're around, she keeps her distance. But our cat has just learnt to use his cat flap and we invariably hear sounds of a fight in the garden, rush downstairs and see our cat either being beaten up (he is submissive to her) or rushing in to hide. He gets so scared he poos everywhere and it goes all over him. How can we help him become more confident and stand up to her? Or is there a way of discouraging her from coming in and attacking him? We spray her with a water pistol whenever we see her, but she has just learnt to wait until we're not around to go on the attack. I've talked to our neighbours who said they are willing to try keeping her in two days a week but no more, but I fear this won't really help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hmmm, difficult one that. She has obviously made your garden part of her territory. Now you have a cat yourself, to her he's invading her space. Short of cat proofing your garden so yours can't get out and next doors can't get in, you will probably have to let them sort it out. Though injuries could occur. The other thing is could you keep him as a house cat instead ?*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I agree with Selk, this is a difficult one and while ever the neighbour's girl has access to your yard then this will be ongoing unfortunately  You could speak to a homeopath and go down the route of Bach Flower Remedies to restore confidence etc., or, as Selk said, cat proof the garden of see if you can keep your male in? It must be quite distressing for him when he's being bullied. 

Another thought...........could you speak with your neighbour, explain the problem, and perhaps come up with a compromise of letting your cats out at different times of day? For example, she could let her girl out in the morning until 1pm, and then she can take her girl in and your boy can go out? Probably a daft idea but might be worth a shot?


----------



## sazza1970 (May 8, 2008)

THank you both for suggestions! We have talked to the neighbour and as we are not in during the day, the best we can work out is her cat staying in on a Monday and Tuesday, and ours Weds, Thurs, Fri. But I don't think she's willing to commit to this long-term. How do you cat proof a garden? We have fences on either side, and a wall at the back... but it does seem a bit extreme. Do you think it will sort itself out if we leave them to it? I just feel so bad for our little cat! I would keep him in, but he goes a bit nuts. He needs to go out, I think.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

With cat proofing the garden, there are various ways of doing this. One of our kitten families recently cat proofed her garden using Katzecure. She says it is brilliant. There's a link for it here: Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike

Or you could look at using an overhang system? This can be done by yourself quite cheaply with wire and trellis etc. Have tried to find pics on the internet for you but can't find a darn thing 

There's also the option of building a cat run which again can be cost effective if you are handy with DIY 

I honestly don't know if leaving them to it would sort anything out. It's possible that your boy may actually become very distressed. I'm hoping someone else on here will have some advice for you.

Just found this online as well, don't know if it's any good though?
cat proof garden - Compare & Save at WinBuyer.co.uk


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Also a while back was a similar thread with a similar problem and Tea Tree oil was suggested-like putting it around your garden as a way of deterring unwanted asbo moggies-but works a treat apparently! But if possible catrun or their alike for your cat,otherwise this be an on going prob for him and for you Also keeping him in for the jist of his week is almost like he's being punished again,not really fair on him-i dunno rampant gals


----------

